# How quick can we lose a ton?



## vtfarma

Okay, I am wondering how quick the lot of us on here can lose a hundred pounds total starting from this weeks weigh in. I was down 1 this week. Not much help. So there are only 99 to go. Who is with me on this challenge!???

And then how about trying a ton off counting our total weight losses. It may take until summer or Christmas next year but that would still be cool to try. Total weight loss for me is 31 currently.

Rules: you total when you add your loss on in the post.


----------



## nduetime

What the heck, I am in. 
total group loss 4
total to go 96

hey, did I do that right?


----------



## Speckledpup

I'm in also

total group loss 5
total to go 95


----------



## nduetime

***bump***


----------



## vtfarma

Posted at the Countryside Families to welcome people from the rest of the site. Lets hope this will get things going. 

Laurie


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Can you count me in? I just lost *10* in the last 3 weeks. I am losing right at 1/2 pound a day. But that is probably going to slow down.

oops. Not 1 pound, TEN pounds!


----------



## RedTartan

I belong to Weight Watchers online. Last week I lost 1.5 lbs.

Count me in,

 RedTartan


----------



## Speckledpup

So with Cheryl (1lb) and Red Tartans (1lb) weight loss that brings us down to

93 lbs to go


----------



## vtfarma

Thats awesome. I actually put down a brownie because I was thinking about this post and that I was accountable to the total. Maybe this is the motivation I need to get back on track. Glad everyone is here. Thanks.

We are at 93 to go.


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Is there a specific day to weigh in?


----------



## RedTartan

Speckledpup said:


> So with Cheryl (1lb) and Red Tartans (1lb) weight loss that brings us down to
> 
> 93 lbs to go



Hey! I lost 1.5 pounds, not 1 lb. So that's 92.5 to go. Every little bit helps doncha know!  

I thought I'd include a little more information to make it more interesting. 

I joined Weight Watchers Sept of 2005. I've lost 49 pounds to date. When I started I weighed 222 lbs. and I now weigh 173 lbs. I went from a 20W to a regular 12 :dance: I still need to lose 18 lbs. to reach my goal weight of 155.

I'd love to hear more about other people's goals.

:baby04: RedTartan


----------



## modineg44

I'm generally a lurker, but will volunteer my 1.5 pound loss this week.

Nancy


----------



## momlaffsalot

I don't know what I weigh or if I have lost anything, but I will jump on board and add to this as the weight comes off. Count me in!


----------



## mammabooh

RedTartan said:


> I now weigh 173 lbs. I went from a 20W to a regular 12 :dance: I still need to lose 18 lbs. to reach my goal weight of 155.
> :baby04: RedTartan


Not to drift too far, but how tall are you? My chest and butt just drive me crazy. I'm 5'7 and if I weighed 173, I'd probably have to wear a 16! I weigh 161 right now and my 12's and 14's are tight. I have a friend who is the same height and weight as I am, but she has no butt and can wear a 10. It's maddening.

(Congrats on the weight loss, by the way!)


----------



## vtfarma

-MaineFarm Mom - no specific day - Thursday is the weighin day here, if you want to do the WI then thats fine or whenever convenient - I would think the same day every week is best. 

Cheryl - how many did you lose this past week? We can use it as the starting point for the 100 and the 10 for the ton. Does that work?

So right now we are at 91 pounds gone.

My whole goal on this was to motivate me and others and maybe get the board hopping again so we can all keep going strong through the holidays. 

My high weight this time was 223 on WW weighin (WI) on March 2, 2006. I joined to support my dd who needed to join for health reasons. I was really not ready and I lost little the first 2 weeks. Then I got through my sugar addiction and ended up losing down to 183. I gained back to 187 and stayed between 187 and 189 for about 2 months. Then the halloween candy came out and I discovered Twix candy - I ate 3 bags in 3 days. I had tight fitting jeans. I am back on track and relosing the weight.

I am trying to lose because I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and Fibromyalgia and the extra weight is killing me. I also am a borderline diabetic. I got tired of my belly sitting down before I did and my breath being gone on 1 flight of stairs. THat is my story.


----------



## mare

hi everyone--i am getting back to trying to be healthlier and slimmer tommorrow morn. count me in, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Speciallady

count me IN


----------



## Speckledpup

Lost 2 more pounds!!!!

That brings us down to 89lbs to go.


----------



## nduetime

lost three more this past week

that brings us down to 86 lbs to go.


----------



## vtfarma

Lost 1 pound only! So we are at 85 pounds to go. It actually is going quicker than I thought!


----------



## okgoatgal2

knock 2 more lbs off for me- that puts us at 83 pounds to go.


----------



## Speciallady

I lost 1 pound this week. 1 downto 83 go.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

I hate to burst anyone's bubble (no one likes a party pooper) but a ton is actually about 2000 lbs....

the original post said a ton but then mentioned only 100 pounds--which is it?

I will gladly join in as I weight about 1/7th of a ton....


from Wikipedia:



> Units of mass
> There are three similar units of mass called the ton:
> 
> 1. long ton (simply ton in countries such as the United Kingdom which formerly used the Imperial system of weights and measures) is a weight ton or gross ton, *and is 2,240 lb * (exactly 1,016.0469088 kg). In the UK and most of the areas which used the Imperial system, the metric tonne (1000 kg), which it is conveniently very similar toâless than 2% difference, is the only form of ton legal for trade.
> Increasingly, metric tonnes are being used rather than long tons in measuring the displacement of ships. See tonnage.
> The long ton is used for petroleum products such as aviation fuel.
> Deadweight ton (abbreviation 'dwt') for the capacity of a ship in the number of long tons (2,240 pounds). This measurement is also used in the U.S. tonnage of naval ships.
> 
> 2. short ton (usually called simply ton, in the USA or sometimes called a net ton) = 2000 lb (exactly 907.18474 kg).
> Harbour ton used in South Africa in the 20th century, equal to 2000 pounds or one short ton.
> 
> 3. metric ton, usually referred to as a tonne, is 1000 kg (or 1 Mg).
> 
> Both the long ton and the short ton are composed of twenty hundredweights, each having different values for the hundredweight (112 and 100 pounds respectively). Prior to the 15th century in England, the ton was composed of 20 hundredweights, each of 108 lb, giving a ton of 2160 pounds.


Rachel


----------



## mammabooh

RachAnn in NW Okla said:


> I hate to burst anyone's bubble (no one likes a party pooper) but a ton is actually about 2000 lbs....
> 
> the original post said a ton but then mentioned only 100 pounds--which is it?
> 
> I will gladly join in as I weight about 1/7th of a ton....
> 
> Rachel


She wants to do 100 pounds first and then a ton.


----------



## Speciallady

Down 3.5 pounds this week, YEAH Even with Thanksgiving. 79.5 left you guys, keep up the good work


----------



## vtfarma

RachAnn in NW Okla said:


> I hate to burst anyone's bubble (no one likes a party pooper) but a ton is actually about 2000 lbs....
> 
> the original post said a ton but then mentioned only 100 pounds--which is it?
> 
> I will gladly join in as I weight about 1/7th of a ton....
> 
> 
> from Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel



Rachel, mammabooh is right. I was looking to start some action on the board and in my soul. I have another 40 pounds to go at least. I headed it with a ton to peak interest but figured it would be frustrating to do 2000 pounds up front. What I thought was starting out we could start with our current weekly losses for the 100 pounds and use our total losses for the ton. See I really do know what a ton is. Anyway we would be glad to have you. The current total of 79.5 to go is for the 100. I have lost a total of 33 pounds to go towards the ton total so that would leave 1967 pounds if we were actually going to commit to that. 

Sorry to all that I have been awol for a few days we have a very sick fil and also lost a goat over thanksgiving. It has been a very long few days. 

I have stayed the same so far this week but weigh in on Thursday. I plan on walking some over the next few days so hopefully this will kick off a pound or two. 

Laurie


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

*laughing at me and you both*

Hope you dont mind Laurie---sometimes people say "man this weighs a ton" and even though it is a figure of speech some dont realize just how much a ton really is......

if you gain and lose the same pounds over and over again--does this count?

I will lose 2 gain 1, lose 1 gain 2, etc

Rachel


----------



## rivesjct3768

I would like to join this thread. I weigh more now than ever in my life and am diabetic and have psoriatic arthritis. I am 5'8.5" and should weigh about 145 and DO weigh 195. So count me in for the weigh in next Thursday. Hope I did this right!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

So, let me see if I have this right. I started at 153# on Jan 1, 2006, and I was 142# on Thurs, even though I was as low as 137# the end of Oct. So, that's 11# toward the ton, and whatever I lose this week below 142# goes on the 100#. Then each time we hit 100# of group wieght loss, do we add that to the ton? If we gain, do we have to take it away from the group goal? Now that would help guilt me into watching what I eat!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

I started my "diet" on my birthday, Nov. 12th. Lost 13 pounds so far. :bouncy:


----------



## Speciallady

Ok, doing a little math here. We left of with us when I weighed in at 79.5 then we will subtract manygoats and buffy's weight minus the pound I lost this week so here goes,

79.5
13
11
01.5
=
54.5

So we have as a group lost 54.5 pounds towards our 100# goal, great job everybody.


----------



## vtfarma

Speciallady said:


> Ok, doing a little math here. We left of with us when I weighed in at 79.5 then we will subtract manygoats and buffy's weight minus the pound I lost this week so here goes,
> 
> 79.5
> 13
> 11
> 01.5
> =
> 54.5
> 
> So we have as a group lost 54.5 pounds towards our 100# goal, great job everybody.


Actually the total weight loss for the 100 pounds would be 78 to go. Then if you add the 2 I gained it would be back up to 80 pounds to go. Sorry - Well I figured it would happen to someone here - it will guilt me into being legal for this week believe me.

1945 to the total for the ton


----------



## Speciallady

TOTALLY CONFUSED :baby04: :shrug:


----------



## vtfarma

The weekly weight losses go under the 100 lb total. The total lost goes under the ton total. Does that make sense.


----------



## Speciallady

Yuppers


----------



## rivesjct3768

I missed logging my weight loss yesterday. I am down 2.5 lbs. Why is it so much harder to lose weight after menopause? When I was younger, I could lose 7-10 lbs the first week of a diet, now I am creeping, and I do mean sloooooowly, down.


----------



## mammabooh

Yee Haw! I know it's not officially weigh-in day, but I've finally moved from my standstill. I'm only down a half pound, but I haven't been able to report anything good for so long, I was having withdrawals.

So...with rives' 2 1/2 and my 1/2, we're at 77 to go. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Happy2bMe

Too late for a newbie to join?
I need the motivation, and thought I might be able to help with the goal!


----------



## vtfarma

no problem joining now - we welcome anyone that wants to come. I know I need all the help I can get. Glad to see you here. If you have questions just post them here. We need the banter.


----------



## Speciallady

Great Job Mammaboo!!!! Keep up the good work.

Welcome Happy to loserville. We pray you get to be a big loser along with the rest of us. :dance:


----------



## Speciallady

lost 3.5 pounds this week, so that is 73.5 left to go YAY I'm down 9 pounds in 4 weeks hooray


----------



## Happy2bMe

Thank you for the welcome.
I guess to keep things above board for myself, I need to post my beginning weight since I'm new at this.
I am at 190# (heaviest in my life :grump: ) and feel EVERY pound. I'm only 5'2", and we have high blood pressure, diabetes, and heart problems in my family, not to mention arthritis, so I really want to get down to 140# while I'm still rather young.
ANY cheerleading is welcome, and I will be cheering for everyone else going through this as well, and feel already like there is real team effort here.
May God bless all the LOSERS! (Even if we don't!).


----------



## vtfarma

well, as of sunday I was up 3 more pounds. I was up 5 total then I went back to the diet full and am down the 5 and an additional pound. So we are at 72.5 pounds to go. I actually feel like I might be able to button my jeans again.


----------



## mammabooh

It's so frustrating, isn't it, vtfarma? I was excited that I lost another 1/2 pound until I remembered that I'm still not down to where I started when this forum started....AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH!

Anyway...I'm down 1/2 pound, so that brings us to 72.


----------



## vtfarma

mammabooh, 

that works, whoever said life was easy didn't have to lose weight. Think about it if it was easy the world would be a healthy weight not fat.

If I can make it to New Year's Day and be below 190 I will be very happy.


----------



## rivesjct3768

I am down 1.2 lbs this week, it is coming off slowly but surely. I have had a cold this week (a gift from DH lol) and have really been wanting comfort foods, like ice cream, but I have managed to stay away from them. I did eat half a brownie yesterday and half a brownie on Monday. Was sure good, but really dangerous, as even a little of the wrong food can send me bingeing! Hoping to break 190 by Christmas, I weigh 191.2 today. Have not weighed under 190 in 5 years and weighed 140 when I moved to Michigan 9 years ago. I am tired of being fat!!!!!!!


----------



## Speciallady

Rives 1.5 loss brings us to 70.5


----------



## Speciallady

I lost 2.5 pounds this week. So now we are 68


----------



## mammabooh

I lost another 1/2 so we are at 67.5 to go.


----------



## mammabooh

Down another pound, so we are at 66.5 to go.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Lost 2 more pounds.  Thats 64.5 to go.


----------



## mammabooh

Can we be to 60 by Saturday?


----------



## Speciallady

only lost .5 pound this week, pretty good for Christmas week, I think. So we are now at 64 pounds to go YEAH


----------



## Happy2bMe

The first week, I didn't lose an ounce; last week I didn't have time to check;
but when I checked this morning I've lost three pounds! So that brings us down to 61. Keep it up (I mean down  ) everyone!


----------



## ForMyACDs

Okay, latecomer here. I started 12/10, but didn't know you guys were here

Week 1 (12/17) lost 6 lbs 
Week 2 (12/24) stayed the same
Week 3 (12/31) lost 6.6 lbs (we'll use 6.5 lbs for ease of calculating)

So I guess that puts your 61 lbs down to 48.5


----------



## Speciallady

Great Job AC


----------



## valschickens

Count me in!

I just went low carb as of yesterday and ALREADY this morning I'm down 3.5 lbs!! :banana02: 

That makes it 45!


----------



## Speciallady

-1.5 this week 43.5 to go!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Wow, you girls are doing great! I stayed the same, but that's a whole lot better than getting any bigger.


----------



## Speciallady

mamma, if you are exercizing you may not lose the pounds as fast but soon you will be taking off the inches, which is just as important. Don't get discouraged. :dance:


----------



## Rose N'Gideon

hi I'm not trying to lose pounds I only weigh 98-100 lbs I look..skiny..to skiny, how are you loseing waight? got some ideas on how can I gain more waight? :help:
(hope this a bad place to post this :help: )


----------



## WildernesFamily

Count me in! I see Thursday is the official weigh in day, so if I've made any progress by then I'll subtract my loss from the total


----------



## Happy2bMe

Won't be around tomorrow to post this, but I'm down another two pounds so we're down to 41.5 to go! Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm still hanging in at the same weight...sigh. rose, get a full physical to make sure you have no medical problems, then start eating. you'll gain weight. you also need to exercise-healthy is more important than size.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Hm. Nothing to report yet, I'll be back on Tuesday when I've been at this for a full week!


----------



## valschickens

:frypan: Having said that Wildernes, I'm almost afraid to say I've lost 4 lbs. since Tuesday! (Yell but don't hit, ok?  ) :shrug: 

That's just adding another half pound to the total on the thread....but hey, I'll take it (or give it!). :dance:


----------



## Rose N'Gideon

okgoatgal2 said:


> i'm still hanging in at the same weight...sigh. rose, get a full physical to make sure you have no medical problems, then start eating. you'll gain weight. you also need to exercise-healthy is more important than size.


ok thanks!


----------



## WildernesFamily

valschickens said:


> :frypan: Having said that Wildernes, I'm almost afraid to say I've lost 4 lbs. since Tuesday! (Yell but don't hit, ok?  ) :shrug:
> 
> That's just adding another half pound to the total on the thread....but hey, I'll take it (or give it!). :dance:


 :lookout: Okay, you didn't say anything about throwing anything!!! LOL!

Seriously though, 4 lbs since Tuesday is GREAT! Way to go!!! :rock:


----------



## Speciallady

Not too burst your bubble Val, but you have to be careful about weighing so often and losing that much that fast. It could be water weight. Don't give up. I just don't want you to worry if your scale weighs a little heavier tomorrow


----------



## vtfarma

Holy bejeebers I am gone for a bit and come back to find that we are at 37.5 pounds to go. Amazing - you folks are amazing. I am struggling and haven't gotten weighed this week yet. Will in the morning. Keep up the good work everyone. I feel inspired, off to drink some water!

Laurie


----------



## mammabooh

Make it 37...I lost another 1/2 pound (of course, I have some weird thing going on in my guts and the taste of food makes me want to hurl, but I'll take it!).


----------



## ForMyACDs

Weigh in was today. Lost 2.5 lbs so we only have 34.5 left to go!

My weight loss total for the month beginning 12/10 has been 15 lbs.....only 80 lbs left to go!


----------



## Speciallady

Weigh to Go AC you are doing awesome


----------



## mammabooh

I lost another pound. We're down to 33.5.

I can't believe I've lost 13 pounds since the end of October! 11 more to go and I'll be to my first goal of 145...I'll take a look at myself then and decide if I need to lose more. I have in my head that I want to weigh 138 because that's what I weighed before I got pregnant, but I know my body is a different shape now and I don't know if I will look right weighing that little. We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Good job mammabooh! Do you plan to reward yourself at the reaching of each short term goal? I found it's a great incentive. The reward shouldn't be food related of course  I've done things like a special hair treatment, new outfit, manicure, etc. 

Today is the end of my first week and I'm down two pounds! So that brings the total to *31.5*!


----------



## valschickens

I lost another pound (total 5 for week 1). That makes *30.5* to go!

SL, yep, it's water....but I'll take it!! (er...give it...)


----------



## mammabooh

WildernesFamily said:


> Do you plan to reward yourself at the reaching of each short term goal?


Not really...I find that I really like to deprive myself of things. What a nut, huh?!?!?

However, I have some gift certificates that I received for Christmas and I don't plan to spend them until I get to 145. I figure I'll need new bras and underwear by then!


----------



## Speciallady

take away my 1.5 pounds this week and we are now at 29 pounds. Can you all believe it?


----------



## mammabooh

Good Job, Speciallady!!!!!!!

Can we be to 0 by Valentine's Day? I'll do my best.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm down another pound...that makes 2 1/2 for the week for me. The group has 28 to go!


----------



## vtfarma

I am 2 down this week - flu but I will take the jump start. So 26 to go. Sounds like we can make it by Valentines Day.


----------



## ForMyACDs

weigh-in was today. i expected things would not go well however. i worked my butt off this week walking & running over 22.5 miles total for the week and keeping to my diet. however, i had my 2nd hand surgery on thursday. my hand & arm are in a big half-cast with LOTS of bandaging and i'm noticing i've got swollen ankles and expect that "TOM" to show up anytime. as a result i'm sorry to say the scale has me at 2 pounds heavier this week (i won't subtract the bandaging weight as i'm not absolutely sure what it weighs). sorry guys....i'm SURE there wll be a big loss next week tho'.

back to 28 to go......


----------



## roadless

:happy: I lost 3...so 25 to go!!!!


----------



## WildernesFamily

I'm down 2 since last week, so *23* to go!

:hobbyhors


----------



## okgoatgal2

do we add back what we've gained back? :flame:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi, I have lost 4 lbs since I started trying harder. (November 06) It seems to be staying off. 36 lbs to go. Must think "positive!" Adding treadmill exercise to boost the wt. loss quicker. ..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

okgoatgal2 said:


> do we add back what we've gained back? :flame:


I would like to know the answer to that one too.  Patsy


----------



## ForMyACDs

cozyhollow-gal said:


> I would like to know the answer to that one too.  Patsy


i thought so.....that's why i added back my two pounds (of course it looks like i'll MORE than make up for it this sunday if today's SNEAK weigh-in is any indication).


----------



## Happy2bMe

2 more down, 21 to go (unless the adding back hasn't been figured out). Did we reach a conclusion, mod? It's kind of hard to figure if we're not sure how.
I think we were adding back any gains at the beginning of this.


----------



## vtfarma

Sorry that I have been gone from here. Every one at our house has been sick with a flu-like virus. I have only been popping in off and on. So yes, my intention with this was to add our gains back in. :Bawling: It keeps it neat for when we take off the pounds we lose after we gain. As for feeling guilty about it, don't. Not a single person is going to make it to their end point without gaining at one point or another. Even if you are a person who does not have to lose weight - over the course of a year you would gain and lose pounds based on your actvitity levels and food intake. 

My whole point in starting this was to get the people here (especially me) excited about losing weight again. I had been struggling a great deal and not getting any where with the diet. I figured if I was held accountable for my weight loss then I would be less likely to pig :1pig: out at midnight. Seems to be working. I'm not losing huge amounts but I am not gaining either. At this point I will take it.


----------



## roadless

Minus 2 for me this week but I'm not sure what number to take it from!?!


----------



## ForMyACDs

okay, went back thru the posts and it appears that roadless' weight loss brings our total to 18

my weight loss for the week was -6 (told you guys i'd kick butt this week!)

our new total is: 12 to go!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

since we're adding back what we've gained back, add back 4 lbs for me.  brings us to 16 to go.


----------



## ForMyACDs

hey, it happens.....don't beat yourself up over it. just think....it's great motivation for next week!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Only 1/2 lb lost this week, so that makes our total *15.5* to go. Twenty one more days 'til Valentine's Day!


----------



## vtfarma

take one off for me... so *14.5* to go for the 100 pound loss. 

WHat a struggle this has been. I lost weight (2 pounds) when I was sick with the flu then gained 8 back even when I was not eating. I have lost all of that plus but can only count the pound because I wasn't on here. Next week I will be down 3 - I am back on the diet full and have a lot of exercise (Mucking barn) that I need to do this weekend (If it gets above 0 anyway). Well at least that is my goal. So lets hear it folks are we there yet?


----------



## redbudlane

I started NutriSystem last Friday and since then have lost 9 pounds so feel free to add that to your total. I just hope it keeps coming off!


----------



## vtfarma

yeah with redbudlane's total it is *5.5* to go. What do you think, can we make it by Valentine's Day?


----------



## mammabooh

Well, I'm STILL the same...two weeks now at 155. Better than up, for sure.


----------



## Happy2bMe

Yeah, I'm maintaining as well which does nothing for the tally. But I do agree it's better than gaining!


----------



## ForMyACDs

vtfarma said:


> yeah with redbudlane's total it is *5.5* to go. What do you think, can we make it by Valentine's Day?


my weigh-in today......lost 2 lbs (my personal total loss is now 21).

group total: 3.5 to go


----------



## WildernesFamily

Weigh in for me today. Another 1 1/2 pounds gone. That makes it *2 lbs * to go!


----------



## vtfarma

stayed the same... its up to someone else this week!

So WHEN we hit the 100 pound mark who is up for another 100 by say Easter?


----------



## mammabooh

YeeHaw...Hallelujah...Oh, Goodie! I FINALLY lost another 1/2 pound. I was at 155 since January 11th.

The group now has 1 1/2 to go. Good job, ALL!


----------



## ForMyACDs

my "official" weigh in was supposed to be sunday but we were in chicago so i weighed in saturday. minus 1 (for a total of 22lbs) tho' i did hop on the scales "unofficially" yesterday afternoon to see a 3lb weight loss but i won't count that.

our group total: 1/2 lb to go!!


----------



## ForMyACDs

official weigh-in today was -3 pounds (total -25): which overshoots our 100 lb total by 2.5 pounds

100 POUND GOAL MET!!

next 100 pound goal:

-97.5 to go


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, Everyone!!!!!! Let's keep it going.


----------



## WildernesFamily

:dance: Well done everyone! 

I didn't have a loss last week, but my weigh in is tomorrow, so I'll be back then :hobbyhors


----------



## vtfarma

Way to go people... How long to the next 100? Any guesses? How about by Easter. I started the last one on 11/09/06. So glad the rest of you are dropping. I was stuck for forever. Seems to be moving a bit now. I am getting weighed tomorrow.

Cheers to all the losers *(and those trying!)


----------



## vtfarma

down a pound this week :dance: Not a ton but I am on my way down again. Finally. So that makes it *96.5* to go. Think we'll make it by Easter? 

THink about short season.... bathing suits - we can do it!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Only half a pound, but at least it's that and not standing still like last week. That makes it *96* lbs to go. Easter here we come!

Vtfarma, shorts I can do as long as they're not *short* shorts, but bathing suits?


----------



## tim_the_biggen

good afternoon all. i'm tim age 48 and 6'2" weight about 325lbs now i'm a big boy to start with . was a big boy all my life its just moved around in the front and down (haha) anyway i need lose about 100 lbs the viniger have heard of that for years but its not my first choice , but i will do what i have to to get this truck tire off me .HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vtfarma

Tim, 

Welcome. I am a 5'6" (and shrinking) woman that is 190 or so (depends on the day!). I started out at 223. Joined WW with dd and lost to 212 with them now I am not attending meetings, just have been being "logical" now. I have no intention of giving up chocolate for life or pizza or lasagna. The reality of it is if I say I CAN'T have something then I want it and will eat the whole thing. If I allow myself to eat a serving I don't gain and I feel satisfied. There is a free website for weight watchers support at http://www.healthdiscovery.net/forums/index.php so if you choose to go this root you don't need to join. My DH is also a big guy... 6' and 275 or so. He loses best when he just eats a serving of what he wants and ends it there. He eats only one plate full of food. I am working on cooking healthier and no one is the wiser. 

The other thing we all have found is that walking is a wonderful way to get rid of the tire. Snowboarding helps too but that is my dh not me. 

If you have questions this is the place to post. People are supportive, friendly and wonderful here. Again welcome to the forum.

Laurie


----------



## ForMyACDs

I forgot to post my weekly weigh-in Sunday. 

2 pounds lost (personal total: 27 lbs)

*94 lbs* to go guys!


----------



## ForMyACDs

1 pound lost (personal total: 28 lbs)

*93 lbs* to go guys!


----------



## mammabooh

I'm STILL at 154.5. Ugh!


----------



## mammabooh

WooHoo! I'm finally down a pound. 92 to go for the group.


----------



## Callieslamb

Count me in! DH and I started losing last week - 4 pounds for me! Okay beginners luck. I lost track of the pounds to go!


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome, Callieslamb. I hope you are very successful (sounds like you're off to a great start)!


----------



## ForMyACDs

1 pound lost (personal total: 29 lbs) - forgot to post Sunday

*88 lbs * to go guys!


----------



## mammabooh

ForMyACDs said:


> 1 pound lost (personal total: 29 lbs) - forgot to post Sunday
> 
> *88 lbs * to go guys!


Make that 87. I lost a pound the other day too.


----------



## vtfarma

stuck going up a pound or two at the beginning of the week and dropping by the end of the week, at least its dropping. So no change for me for quite a while. the weather is breaking here in VT so I will be outside more... can't wait, the pounds usually melt off from me in April. I hope the snow is gone enough to actually accomplish that.


----------



## ForMyACDs

4 pounds gained (personal total: 25 lbs) - sorry guys........TOM

*92 lbs* to go!


----------



## vtfarma

Tom, don't sweat it. I started this thread and have been a gainer and a loser all along. I gain 3 and lose 2. If I am lucky I get it back to even before I gain again. 

My problem is staying true to the diet. I have definitely lost my willpower - its warm and I'm wearing shorts - (hey its almost 50 today, we still have snow, but its warm), so I am definitely getting my focus back. I didn't have to jump off the roof to get in the shorts but they were not as loose as they were in November. I am disappointed that I didn't stay on track all winter but total for the weight loss is at no new loss, no new gain. I'll take it. 

DD has gotten on track too, she went with the grocery money and only came home with fruits and veggies. We already have all the good protein sources and whole grain flowers and rices and such. Just not snacking on homemade (YES I MAKE THEM :nono: ) cookies is a plus. 

Keep on working at it. Walk, pay attention to what you eat and drink alot of water or sf iced tea etc - not soda.


----------



## ForMyACDs

3 pounds lost (personal total: 28 lbs) 
*89 lbs to go!*


----------



## Speciallady

I've lost 15 pounds since my last post so we are now down to 75 pounds to go. Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## mammabooh

Speciallady said:


> I've lost 15 pounds since my last post so we are now down to 75 pounds to go. Keep up the good work everyone


It's nice to see you back here!

Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## ForMyACDs

1 pound lost (personal total: 29 lbs) 
*74 lbs* to go!


----------



## mammabooh

I lost another finally!

That's *73 * to go.


----------



## vtfarma

Wow, everyone (but me) is burning up the fat. Way to go all. I hate to say that I gained 2 pounds... but I gained 2 pounds. Sorry - we are up to *75* to go. I can get back on track...kind of like that train - I think I can, I think I can, I ... You would think with all the cleaning up from the winter AND chasing a 10 day old bottle baby goat around I would have lost weight. Sorry again. I will be back Thursday or Friday and hopefully be back on track.
Laurie


----------



## ForMyACDs

1 pound lost 4/1 (personal total: 30 lbs) 
*74 lbs* to go!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

-k- I have lost 5 (since starting my diet last Saturday---I really started on Monday but my first weigh-in was Sat.)

*69 * lbs to go

Rachel


----------



## ForMyACDs

3 pound lost 4/22 (personal total: 33 lbs) 
*66 lbs * to go!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

2 more pounds for me

*64 lbs * to go!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

1 more pound for me

*63 lbs to go!*

Rachel


----------

